# Solve your string tension problems forever in 30 minutes!



## 8stringer (Mar 5, 2012)

Step 1: Tune your guitar, without considering the intervals between the strings to be correct, so that every string has the tension you want it to have.

Step 2: Use a tuner (Guitar Tuner @ HowToTuneAGuitar.org) and write down what notes you have tuned every string to (you may have to correct a quarter note or so to get it in our western note system (12 notes), but that shoulden't affect the tension alot).

Step 3: Use a string tension calc (String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998) and input your notes, scale length and gauges and you will have your own perfect tension profile, now change the notes to standard tuning or whatever you want and correct the gauges so that it matches the previous tension profile.

Step 4: Buy your strings in a set or one by one.

Done!


----------



## Razzy (Mar 5, 2012)

This is actually not a bad idea.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree. I've used this method for determining the two low strings on my 8'er and the low B on my bass.

Being a string bending shredder, in oder to get a real feel, I still had to actually play the instruments with these tension-correct off-tunings, which wasn't too difficult on the low strings only, but would likely have felt a Bit weird on a whole off-tuning set


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 5, 2012)

Good idea is good, thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 5, 2012)

that is a damn fine idea


----------



## Rook (Mar 5, 2012)

I think we should all thank the OP and sticky this thread so that every time someone says 'what gauge for blahdeblah' we just slap 'em with a link to this


----------



## 8stringer (Mar 5, 2012)

vansinn said:


> I agree. I've used this method for determining the two low strings on my 8'er and the low B on my bass.
> 
> Being a string bending shredder, in oder to get a real feel, I still had to actually play the instruments with these tension-correct off-tunings, which wasn't too difficult on the low strings only, but would likely have felt a Bit weird on a whole off-tuning set



You may want to shield your ears from the dissonance if you are going to play for a longer time in this none tuning I have only used this method on the high b string, because it's important for me to be able to bend it a whole step without to much effort. This gave me a tension of around 15.0# and a gauge of 0.0125" on a 26.5" scale, which i might have to go up to a 0.013" or a 0.012" on.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 5, 2012)

8stringer said:


> Step 1: Tune your guitar, without considering the intervals between the strings to be correct, so that every string has the tension you want it to have.
> 
> Step 2: Use a tuner (Guitar Tuner @ HowToTuneAGuitar.org) and write down what notes you have tuned every string to (you may have to correct a quarter note or so to get it in our western note system (12 notes), but that shoulden't affect the tension alot).
> 
> ...



Absolutely this! 

(Tweaking and perfecting your personal optimum tension/gauge profile is as important as instrument, tuning, brand of string ...)


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome idea, can't wait to get home and try it.


----------



## b7string (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked post dude! Awesome idea, and a side note, if you plan to do this with a trem, block or lock it so it can't move, it will make matters much simpler


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 6, 2012)

Been there, done that!! Now please get this stickied or attached to the string tension threas! Great idea btw!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 6, 2012)

Would be really good if there was an Android application for my phone


----------



## Zado (Mar 6, 2012)

impressive idea man!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 7, 2012)

Will try this tomrrow and see what it comes out with.


----------



## PortalNathrakh (Mar 9, 2012)

Welp. Wish I had this before I bought myself a new set.

Ah well; I'll just wear them into the ground before moving on.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2012)

8stringer said:


> you will have your own perfect tension profile


It's good to see someone else use that phrase, i see the string tensions of a set 'in profile' as a curve on a graph. I was inspired by your excellent post to visualise these, here are some traditional sets to directly show the bizarre drops in tension. I'm sure traditional sets are good for some people, but most would be better off with a custom set ...




















D'Addario's new 'balanced set' ...







Circle K Strings 9-45 ...







All Circle K Strings 9 sets here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2905380-post21.html


----------



## stuglue (Mar 10, 2012)

Really interesting graph. It would be great if someone with the skills could develop an Android app to work out string tension, would be useful when im in the guitar shop making a decision on what gauge strings I need


----------



## Greatoliver (Mar 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity mentioned this recently on another thread - it is such a good idea!


----------



## vansinn (Mar 10, 2012)

Hehe, those CKS 9-45's are pretty close to my 25.5" set: 46,34,24,17,12,9½.
I always wanted me a 12½ B-string with this set, would be perfect for my uses, as a 013 isn't bendable like the G and E, and a 012 is just too soft.
Yes, I'm picky, and due to general redicule don't mention this any other place than in here


----------



## 8stringer (Mar 10, 2012)

This idea with a balanced set with equal tension on all strings dosen't make much sense to me. I mean, for the thicker strings I want more tension beacuse I usually don't tend to bend them to much and need the stability when chugging off, but for the thinner strings it's the other way around, I want the flexibility for solo and melody playing. Daddario is surely selling alot of these sets because at first it sounds great with a "Balanced set!", I mean how can something balanced be wrong? It's all been tested and tension has been measured. But again it all comes down to preference, if you don't tend to bend the strings to much the balanced set may be your ultimate choice. I just changed to a .010 - 0.46 + .060 and .080 on my Schecter omen 8 in standard tuning and it works fine for me!


----------



## broj15 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm actuslly embarrassed for never thinking of something so obvious. Thanks for the infor. Someone should sticky this.


----------



## 8stringer (Mar 10, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I'm actuslly embarrassed for never thinking of something so obvious. Thanks for the infor. Someone should sticky this.



Often people tend to cross the river for water.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2012)

EDIT
I'll start a new thread in the theory section for all these graphs ...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/190547-visualising-tension-profiles.html


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2012)

Great. Better than going the long way about it, like I did lol.

One thing to point out is that on the larger strings where the bridge saddle is bumped back a bit more for compensation,
you can add a hair bit more tension to the caculation because it's scale length is effectively lengthened by another 1/8 or more inches.


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 11, 2012)

Good idea. I'll try it soon.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 11, 2012)

8stringer said:


> This idea with a balanced set with equal tension on all strings dosen't make much sense to me. I mean, for the thicker strings I want more tension beacuse I usually don't tend to bend them to much and need the stability when chugging off, but for the thinner strings it's the other way around, I want the flexibility for solo and melody playing...



No, balanced sets actually is a good idea.
The problem is that hardly any ERG sets are truely balanced, with La Bella's custom shop set being the exception, and now Circle K's new sets.

Take the standard 009,011,016 as an example. The B is so slinky it makes this set utterly useless.

You're correct about increasing tension on the lower strings.
I now use an Ernie Ball 075 bass string for my low A1 on 26.5", and can still bend it two full stops 
However, I'll now have to up the next two strings from 040,050 to 042,052 (or055) to match the progressive thickness feeling under my fingertips


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine are 52/40/30/20w/14/10 tuned to D standard pulling at 

19.47
20.79
20.94
19.54
14.04
12.98

Like I posted earlier though, the numbers go up a tiny bit more the furthur the saddle is adjusted back.

Feel is the main thing though, I've tried a 54 for my 6th string and just don't like it as well as a 52 for D, even though some would say it should be my tightest string.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone get similar results? Biggest thing this made me realized is how tight the damn high E is compared to the B's in most sets. My set is set to having a tight low set with less tension on the higher strings to bend with more ease.

len 25.5"

E .008" PL == 10.38#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .038" NW == 21.58#
E,, .052" NW == 22.01#
B,,, .062" NW == 18.15#


----------



## Rook (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope nobody minds me bumping this, I keep losing it!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 8, 2012)

I always did this, but i'm pretty set on sticking with Circle K Strings from now on, with their tension balanced sets and all. They are worth it as far as price goes, as i spend less on 3 sets of rather large strings (after shipping!) than i do on 2 sets in a store over here, and so far they are the best sounding strings i have ever played. There's a VERY clear difference. It's something else entirely.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 8, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Hope nobody minds me bumping this, I keep losing it!



Wait.. are you saying that you'd rather necrobump this thread every once in a while, instead of clicking on Thread Tools > Subscribe to this Thread so you can always find it easily?


----------



## Winspear (Jun 8, 2012)

And don't forget..Bookmarks 

Then again I see no problem with this being bumped - it should be useful for many people considering how many string tension questions I and others answer around here. I've also suggested this method a few times too as it's what I used to find my gauges.


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Wait.. are you saying that you'd rather necrobump this thread every once in a while, instead of clicking on Thread Tools > Subscribe to this Thread so you can always find it easily?



A function I was unaware of!

Cheers 

And I can't bookmark on some of the computers I use for various reasons


----------



## 8stringer (Feb 21, 2014)

I imagine people are still asking questions about string gauges around here, so a BUMP is needed on this thread


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 21, 2014)

8stringer said:


> I imagine people are still asking questions about string gauges around here, so a BUMP is needed on this thread


 
Well we have the tension thread already, but it's up to a zillion pages and this thread can solve peoples problems at first glance .


----------



## pittbul (Mar 7, 2014)

will try !thx!


----------



## SilverSSV (Mar 7, 2014)

Great idea, Thanks OP.


----------

